# Bag suggestions



## adhocphotographer (Oct 8, 2014)

Hi guys... as always, New equipment comes with new bag needs.

I've just got a 500 f/4 IS II and am looking for a bag for safaris. My current bags don't really fit it at all!

My general safari kit looks like this :
5D III + Grip
500 f/4 IS II
70-200 f/2.8 IS II
24 f/1.4 II
1.4x III
2x III
100D back-up

I'm looking for a bag to hold this comfortably, but don't want a MASSIVE bag as room in the jeep can be tight.

Easy access of course!

Any ideas / suggestions?

Thanks


----------



## axtstern (Oct 8, 2014)

I'm a "roll it to the plane than carry it on your back"guy
so I bought myself the NEST hybrid backpack trolley in Wukesong camera city in Beijing.

If that is to far away you can check for a local dealer or use Alibaba but in this case your minimum order would be 2 pieces. Prices are a joke... I paid more for a kindle leather pouch than for this bag.

If you are worried about quality: My 60D together with some L Lenses and most of all the Sigma 120-300 2.8 have safely travelled in this bag several times through south east asia.

have a look at 

http://nest.en.alibaba.com/product/569781748-213353433/NEST_NT_A90_waterproof_dslr_camera_bag_rolling_backpack_trolley_bag.html


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Oct 8, 2014)

Check out the ThinkTank Streetwalker HD, or the bags from Gura Gear.
The 500 is a piece of glass- maybe this with body on it in an extra bag?


----------



## knoxtown (Oct 8, 2014)

Think Tank has what you need. I've been to three wars with mine and they still look brand new. Nothing better out there.


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 8, 2014)

Thanks for all the suggestions... i'll check them out!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 8, 2014)

I'd also check out the Lowepro Flipside 500 AW. I have the 300 and 400 AW in that series, and I wouldn't hesitate to get the 500 if going trekking with my 600 II (which fits without camera attached), and I needed other lenses (I currently use a Lens Trekker 600 AW II for the 600 II).


----------



## LJ3Jim (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a ThinkTank Streetwalker Pro which works really well for my 5D3, 70D, 300 2.8 II, 70-200 f4 IS, 1.4x III, 2xIII, and accessories. I can even attach my Gitzo tripod with a Wimberley II head to the backpack. However, the Streetwalker Pro would not fit a 500 II and the 70-200 2.8 II. If possible, I would recommend taking all of your gear (including all the accessories) to a camera store and try fitting the gear in various backpacks. You'll certainly find one you like if you can do that.

Regards, Jim


----------



## mustafa (Oct 8, 2014)

Why don't you copy your post to ThinkTank for their recommendations?


----------



## adhocphotographer (Oct 9, 2014)

mustafa said:


> Why don't you copy your post to ThinkTank for their recommendations?



Great idea!


----------

